# NTPD won't launch anymore after updates



## Space (Oct 12, 2016)

I have this error:
	
	



```
> service ntpd start

Starting ntpd.

limits: setrlimit datasize: Operation not permitted

/etc/rc.d/ntpd: WARNING: failed to start ntpd
```
I'm not quite sure since when this behaviour started, but I suspect it was this way already before my 11.0 upgrade.

It would be great if some people could help how to resolve this.


----------

